# I Tried Making a Box



## cdarney (Mar 27, 2008)

I wanted to try making a box so I used some scrap pieces of red oak and hard maple I had laying around to make one. Then I just had to make another one from Bird's Eye Maple and Walnut as a gift box for a bottle of wine. Now I'm thinking of another one. Does this mean I'm hooked?

...Chuck


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW...... that is some really nice work.

And yes, you are now addicted :dance3:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice work, well done indeed, looking forward to more items in the future.


----------



## Padawan Learner (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful wood and skillful craftsmanship. It's artistry. Thanks for posting the pics, it's a pleasure to see work like this. And I am impressed with your box joints. What kind of jig did you use?


----------



## cdarney (Mar 27, 2008)

Padawan Learner said:


> Wow! Beautiful wood and skillful craftsmanship. It's artistry. Thanks for posting the pics, it's a pleasure to see work like this. And I am impressed with your box joints. What kind of jig did you use?


Thanks. I made a couple of different sized jigs sort of like the one found in here:

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/305/slidinglidboxes.pdf


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really nice. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

welcome

=========


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

No Sir, you succeeded in making a Box! Or Two! (Makes my first attempt look a bit pathetic).

I particularly love the wood selection, contrast and simplicity of the designs.
Thank you for sharing your achievement with us. Splendid work!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I hope you signed and dated those so when some one sells them on ebay a 100 years from now they will know it is old and who made it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work! Consider yourself officially hooked.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent work! Beautiful wood choices too! I hope you are hooked, it looks like you have it mastered!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hooked, line & sinker. Very nice work.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

really great looking boxes keep us posted on new projects .you got me inspired to try my hand at one.if it turns out half as good as yours i'll be happy.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job! Ya, I think you might be addicted... don't seek treatment, just continue to enjoy the ride...


----------

